# Warning - Spam Email!



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2012)

I received a spam email this morning from USPS (United States Postal Service), it said a package was sent, and to view info and tracking number, click on shipping label attachment.  Without thinking, I clicked on the attachment, and an application was placed on my computer. 

I immediately deleted it, and ran a Norton virus scan, deleted cookies, history and temporary internet files.  Hopefully I escaped the virus this time, and will be much more careful not to open suspicious emails in the future.


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the great tip, there are just so many SPAMs, Spoofs, and alike now I am so glad for my anti virus software or I would have had my data compromised along time ago


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't open any email unless I know who it is. It's just not worth it.


----------

